# PRR PDF's for reference



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

This might be old news, but thought I would post anyhow-

http://prr.railfan.net/standards/standards.cgi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This might be old news, but thought I would post anyhow 
It's quite a few years since it was referenced, I think. I have used the plans for a lot of research for track building. A great resource!


----------

